# Bargain of the day!



## Sandyn (29 Oct 2021)

4 off 2.07 X 0.63 9mm MDF
2 off 2.07 X 0.63 12mm MDF 
£1 a sheet. B&Q.


----------



## MARK.B. (30 Oct 2021)

Even if you don't want or like MDF that is indeed a bargain


----------



## Stigmorgan (30 Oct 2021)

Wow, I dont particularly like using mdf because of the dust but that's almost enough for me to buy a few sheets incase I need it in the future.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Oct 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> Even if you don't want or like MDF that is indeed a bargain


I don't mind working with MDF. I'll find a use for it somewhere, possibly a bookshelf for my grandson. At that price, I wasn't going to leave it in the store, but I did leave two sheets for someone else to find a bargain.


----------



## Garno (30 Oct 2021)

Oooh nice find


----------



## MARK.B. (30 Oct 2021)

Won't eat anything and not to big to tuck away till needed


----------



## Sandyn (1 Nov 2021)

Today's bargain!!!
My backpack leaf blower is on it's last legs. Still starts well, but doesn't get up to full revs and the plastic hose is broken, generally seen better days, but still starts very reliably. 11 pulls since I removed the primer pump. Time to get a new one. Choices were down to Makita and Daihatsu. Both 52cc models, very similar spec, but different quality and price. Daihatsu was £157 and Makita, £30 off at screwfix was £250. Both got similar reviews for blowing power, but the daihatsu was criticised for feeling cheap and nasty and the fuel primer was tucked out of the way behind the fuel pipes. I thought I would go with the Makita. They make great equipment, then the frugal side kicked in. £93 difference!! that's almost £100!!!so I decided the Daihatsu would be fine. Had to go out to buy some things from gumtree and some fireworks at Lidl, so was going to place the order when I got back home. 
Wooohooo!! Lidl had a Parkside backpack blower for £90. Had a look at the brief spec on the box. It was more or less identical to the other two, but on the strength of knowing what a good bargain some of the Parkside stuff is, I just bought it!
When I opened the box, first thing I spotted was the fuel primer was hidden behind the fuel pipes, exactly like the Daihatsu model, so I'm convinced it's the same 2 stroke engine, But the build is very good. The which? review said it has terrible vibration and fumes from the exhaust?? Testing it. it blows very well, has terrible vibration and smells of fumes from the exhaust, but that doesn't bother me. The vibration is not extreme, but it does lack mechanical isolation. I could fix that if I wanted. It's a bit like getting a massage as you clear the garden. £160 saving over the Makita and £67 over the Daihatsu. and a free massage!!! a bargain!!!


----------



## Geoff_S (2 Nov 2021)

Sandyn said:


> Today's bargain!!!
> My backpack leaf blower is on it's last legs. Still starts well, but doesn't get up to full revs and the plastic hose is broken, generally seen better days, but still starts very reliably. 11 pulls since I removed the primer pump. Time to get a new one. Choices were down to Makita and Daihatsu. Both 52cc models, very similar spec, but different quality and price. Daihatsu was £157 and Makita, £30 off at screwfix was £250. Both got similar reviews for blowing power, but the daihatsu was criticised for feeling cheap and nasty and the fuel primer was tucked out of the way behind the fuel pipes. I thought I would go with the Makita. They make great equipment, then the frugal side kicked in. £93 difference!! that's almost £100!!!so I decided the Daihatsu would be fine. Had to go out to buy some things from gumtree and some fireworks at Lidl, so was going to place the order when I got back home.
> Wooohooo!! Lidl had a Parkside backpack blower for £90. Had a look at the brief spec on the box. It was more or less identical to the other two, but on the strength of knowing what a good bargain some of the Parkside stuff is, I just bought it!
> When I opened the box, first thing I spotted was the fuel primer was hidden behind the fuel pipes, exactly like the Daihatsu model, so I'm convinced it's the same 2 stroke engine, But the build is very good. The which? review said it has terrible vibration and fumes from the exhaust?? Testing it. it blows very well, has terrible vibration and smells of fumes from the exhaust, but that doesn't bother me. The vibration is not extreme, but it does lack mechanical isolation. I could fix that if I wanted. It's a bit like getting a massage as you clear the garden. £160 saving over the Makita and £67 over the Daihatsu. and a free massage!!! a bargain!!!


A broom is even cheaper


----------



## TRITON (2 Nov 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Wow, I dont particularly like using mdf because of the dust but that's almost enough for me to buy a few sheets incase I need it in the future.


Hardwood dust is considerably more toxic. MDF has to follow regulations on toxicity, Mother Nature doesn't 

I know what you mean though about not liking, despite its toxicity. I found when in the past I was employed in a small cabinet shop the dust would mix with the sweat on my brow(Yes, they really make you work in industry  ) and I'd have a burning sensation on my forehead.


----------



## Stevekane (3 Nov 2021)

I know this sounds daft but I really like the appearance of varnished MDF, a few coats of polyurethane and its a lovely finish, the edges need sealing first though if you dont want to be applying about 15coats! A few years ago I made up some utility room wall cabinets entirely from MDF and varnished the carcasses and painted the doors, its been very hard wearing and still looks smart too.
Steve.


----------



## Sandyn (6 Nov 2021)

Today's virtual bargain!! Been looking for some Lego on Gumtree for my grandson when he visits. We already have a small box of it. Have you seen the price of used Lego??? It's often sold by the Kg. 
We thought there should be more in the house from when our kids were young so today I had a look in the loft and found a large box of Lego, probably worth £70+ if bought on Gumtree. Happy granddad and going to have a happy wee boy next time he visits. I still love playing with Lego.

Anyone else found a bargain?


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Jan 2022)

Just found these on a local sales site, unused in perfect condition, they wanted 55 but accepted my offer of 40, there's no branding or manufacturers mark on them but will be perfect starter set to keep me going and I can upgrade to better bit by bit as I need to, turning tools seem to be a very rare find on the likes of Gumtree, Shpock and Nextdoor.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Jan 2022)

What have you been turning with up till now? Your thumb nails!! 

I thought you would have a top notch set of Ashley Illes looking at he work you do!! 

Good find!!


----------



## Ozi (9 Jan 2022)

Geoff_S said:


> A broom is even cheaper


To go with the leaf blower I propose the clockwork pencil sharpener


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Jan 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What have you been turning with up till now? Your thumb nails!!
> 
> I thought you would have a top notch set of Ashley Illes looking at he work you do!!
> 
> Good find!!


I only have a 3/4" bowl gouge and a skew both unbranded


----------



## clogs (9 Jan 2022)

Stevekane....just for you....
these are the door in my house....not my choice but not so bad to live with until I can make em out of light Oak........
all made from MDF then routed with some sort'a CNC machine....
the doors, locks hinges and frames are all made in Italy, u just choose the size n style from a catalogue.....
hardwood vaneer or fancy printed surface ? with the shape down to the MDF then heavily varnished....
actually looks better in the flesh and the bright sun doesn't help with the photo....sorry...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jan 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> I only have a 3/4" bowl gouge and a skew both unbranded


A 3/4" bowl gouge?


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Jan 2022)

Sandyn said:


> Today's virtual bargain!! Been looking for some Lego on Gumtree for my grandson when he visits. We already have a small box of it. Have you seen the price of used Lego??? It's often sold by the Kg.
> We thought there should be more in the house from when our kids were young so today I had a look in the loft and found a large box of Lego, probably worth £70+ if bought on Gumtree. Happy granddad and going to have a happy wee boy next time he visits. I still love playing with Lego.
> 
> Anyone else found a bargain?
> ...


Have you found a good way to clean the Lego Sandyn?Or more to the point, dry it afterwards?


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> A 3/4" bowl gouge?


It may be 1/2" tbh, I've not measured it.


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Jan 2022)

So, got them home and glad I didn't pay more than 40 for them, the box is OK I guess but will be utilised for something else, the steel feels OK and the edges are reasonably sharp although the bowl gouges will need regrinding to suit me, will see how well they hold an edge. The handles are a complete let down, there's absolutely no weight to them at all, add the fact they've been poorly painted black I wouldn't be surprised if the handles are some sort of balsa wood, on the plus side though I now have a square and round nose scraper, a couple of smaller bowl gouges and a diamond parting tool, will be making new handles for them, probably out of some oak sleeper offcuts that I have laying around.


----------



## kinverkid (9 Jan 2022)

Nothing to do with woodwork. My bargain this morning was picking up a six man tent from Freecycle. We are big campers and have our own equipment but occasionally others join us. Thought it might come in handy on those occasions. If, when I erect it, it looks like this, I will be most surprised though.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Jan 2022)

kinverkid said:


> Nothing to do with woodwork. My bargain this morning was picking up a six man tent from Freecycle. We are big campers and have our own equipment but occasionally others join us. Thought it might come in handy on those occasions. If, when I erect it, it looks like this, I will be most surprised though.
> 
> View attachment 126465


I have a similar tent I use it when the kids and I want to do a camping weekend... Easy to put up and pack away by a single dad! Kids playing football!


----------



## Sandyn (10 Jan 2022)

Cabinetman said:


> Have you found a good way to clean the Lego Sandyn?Or more to the point, dry it afterwards?


Apparently, you can put it in a mesh bag, low temp in the washing machine, but never tried that. It must make a heck of a noise.
I just put it all in a sink of water with washing up liquid and shuffle it about for ages, rinse, then soak in disinfectant, rinse again. I dry with a high pressure air line to get in all the wee holes, then sit in a box on a radiator for a few hours and keep moving the bits about. Something very therapeutic about washing Lego. I have always loved Lego. It's such a well designed product. Kids of all ages love it.


----------



## Cabinetman (10 Jan 2022)

Sandyn said:


> Apparently, you can put it in a mesh bag, low temp in the washing machine, but never tried that. It must make a heck of a noise.
> I just put it all in a sink of water with washing up liquid and shuffle it about for ages, rinse, then soak in disinfectant, rinse again. I dry with a high pressure air line to get in all the wee holes, then sit in a box on a radiator for a few hours and keep moving the bits about. Something very therapeutic about washing Lego. I have always loved Lego. It's such a well designed product. Kids of all ages love it.


 Thanks @Sandyn , that’s pretty comprehensive, always loved Lego myself right from 60? Years ago, I think the first thing I got was a little box of bits that made up a small rectangular but with one curved corner, shop – really tiny, and I have a grandson who is now one year old and he’s going to be getting a lot of Lego! I’m sure it helps spatial awareness, maths, three-dimensional planning in your brain, and all the other good things. Ian


----------



## Sandyn (11 Jan 2022)

Cabinetman said:


> always loved Lego myself right from 60? Years ago


Same when I was young, 60+ years ago, it was Lego and Meccano. I had a pretty basic set, but as you say it taught you so much. 
Meccano was something else. I had a motor, with a gearbox, so I could make things do something.
Lego now is incredible, all the kits you can get, the different shapes. My adult son just built a Saturn 5 rocket. My 3 1/2 year old grandson is just at the wall building stage. I swear he gets more enjoyment from Lego than any of the high technology toys he has. It's so creative.


----------



## Kittyhawk (11 Jan 2022)

Alright, not a bargain because it was given me by my son's father- in- law.
A nice man but one given to fits of enthusiasm over various activities in which he has no experience. 
Some years ago he decided to take up woodworking as a hobby. Whereas most people would start with a few basic tools, a square, a tenon saw, perhaps a cordless drill and bits etc, he dashed out and bought this huge 2hp router and a set of good quality cutters. The torque of the thing when he first switched it on gave him a bit of a fright so he figured woodworking wasn't for him. Tidying up his garage recently he decided it just had to go. Lucky me.


----------



## Stigmorgan (11 Jan 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Alright, not a bargain because it was given me by my son's father- in- law.
> A nice man but one given to fits of enthusiasm over various activities in which he has no experience.
> Some years ago he decided to take up woodworking as a hobby. Whereas most people would start with a few basic tools, a square, a tenon saw, perhaps a cordless drill and bits etc, he dashed out and bought this huge 2hp router and a set of good quality cutters. The torque of the thing when he first switched it on gave him a bit of a fright so he figured woodworking wasn't for him. Tidying up his garage recently he decided it just had to go. Lucky me.
> View attachment 126563


Haha, I've had similar, our librarians husband has a clearout every now and then and any tools he doesn't want or need get brought in to me, ive now got a skillsaw, router, mitresaw, 2 identical cordless drills(charger on one doesn't work and batteries on the other are dead), a load of hand tools and work lights, cantbwait until his next clear out 

Few weeks ago picked up a new unused electric plane for £5, ok its Silverline so not the best brand in the world but for the very minimal use it will get I thinks it's the bargain of last year


----------



## TRITON (11 Jan 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Alright, not a bargain because it was given me by my son's father- in- law.
> A nice man but one given to fits of enthusiasm over various activities in which he has no experience.
> Some years ago he decided to take up woodworking as a hobby. Whereas most people would start with a few basic tools, a square, a tenon saw, perhaps a cordless drill and bits etc, he dashed out and bought this huge 2hp router and a set of good quality cutters. The torque of the thing when he first switched it on gave him a bit of a fright so he figured woodworking wasn't for him. Tidying up his garage recently he decided it just had to go. Lucky me.
> View attachment 126563


Lucky indeed thats a good router. Harks back to the days when Ryobi was a respected make akin to elu. I''d the same model and it lasted years of being heavily abused.


----------



## Kittyhawk (11 Jan 2022)

TRITON said:


> Lucky indeed thats a good router. Harks back to the days when Ryobi was a respected make akin to elu. I''d the same model and it lasted years of being heavily abused.


That's good to know. It's a bit too big for the stuff I'm into - I use a Makita laminate trimmer. However, toying with the idea of building a table and using it as a spindle molder.


----------



## flying haggis (11 Jan 2022)

" , then sit in a box on a radiator for a few hours and keep moving the bits about. " but what do you do with the lego??.......................................


----------



## TRITON (11 Jan 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> That's good to know. It's a bit too big for the stuff I'm into - I use a Makita laminate trimmer. However, toying with the idea of building a table and using it as a spindle molder.


Takes an 8mm collet too


----------



## Morty (12 Jan 2022)

If you decide it's not for you, pm me please


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Mar 2022)

Scrolling through amazon yesterday I came across this and figured that for £12.99 I can't go wrong





It arrived this afternoon and I'm not disappointed, at a minimum I've got a load of sanding discs, probably won't need the super high 800+ grits but who knows I may go down the resin route at some point.


----------



## Sandyn (7 Mar 2022)

My new 'bargain' was to make some home made chain lubricant for my bike. 1/3 candle wax. 1/3 liquid paraffin, 1/3 Xylene. Was quite simple to make, but as always, finding something to use as a dispenser was the problem. Luckily I had an old 300ml oil bottle. I did the mixing, it seemed to be an OK mix and poured it in the bottle. I let the mixture cool for a while, then tested it. Unfortunately the hole in the bottle was too small and the lubricant in the top had cooled to a fairly stiff mixture. I cut a bit off the top and gave the bottle a squeeze, the lubricant started to ooze out of the end. I could see there was a plug of thick stuff at the tip, so a good solid squeeze of the bottle and pop!!! out came the plug of stuff and about a fifth of the bottle squirted over my hair, up the centre of my head. It instantly cooled into this greasy, oily, smelly lump of muck on my head and set into a bit of a Mohecan style hair hairdo. It took three washes with shampoo and hot water to get rid of it, so I think it works very well.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2022)

I used to use chainsaw oil on my motorbike chains as it doesn't fling off.


----------



## John Hall (8 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Scrolling through amazon yesterday I came across this and figured that for £12.99 I can't go wrong
> View attachment 131050
> 
> 
> ...


Make a 50mm handle that fits into the palm of your hand, and stick some Velcro on to take the discs….for small jobs…


----------



## Stigmorgan (8 Mar 2022)

John Hall said:


> Make a 50mm handle that fits into the palm of your hand, and stick some Velcro on to take the discs….for small jobs…


I have a load of small bearing sitting around doing nothing, I'm tempted to have some fun and see if I can use them to make an inertia sander


----------



## kinverkid (8 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Scrolling through amazon yesterday I came across this and figured that for £12.99 I can't go wrong
> It arrived this afternoon and I'm not disappointed, at a minimum I've got a load of sanding discs, probably won't need the super high 800+ grits but who knows I may go down the resin route at some point.


I think my original purchase was similar if not the same and a couple of years later I still have most of the higher grits left. I got through the 80's quite quickly as they didn't seem to last long as the other grits. I tend to use 120 and 240 more so buy 80, 120 and 240 here. This type last longer in my opinion plus you can use them wet. Order now and you will have them in time for Christmas.


----------



## kinverkid (8 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> I have a load of small bearing sitting around doing nothing, I'm tempted to have some fun and see if I can use them to make an inertia sander


I made the Marius Hornbeger version.


----------



## Stigmorgan (8 Mar 2022)

kinverkid said:


> I think my original purchase was similar if not the same and a couple of years later I still have most of the higher grits left. I got through the 80's quite quickly as they didn't seem to last long as the other grits. I tend to use 120 and 240 more so buy 80, 120 and 240 here. This type last longer in my opinion plus you can use them wet. Order now and you will have them in time for Christmas.


I've never felt comfortable using aliexpress, just doesn't feel like a legit site. My go to choice for abrasives is abranet sanding mesh, I can cut a sheet of that into a few discs that will easily be gripped by the velcro. Interesting fact, velcro is actually the brand not the product, the product is called hook and loop fastener, the company actually dislikes the fact that everyone calls it velcro


----------



## Recky33 (8 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> the company actually dislikes the fact that everyone calls it velcro


If I made the money they make I wouldn't be bothered if you called me Susan


----------



## shed9 (8 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> I've never felt comfortable using aliexpress, just doesn't feel like a legit site.


I used to share your concerns but have started using it more and more recently. As long as you don't mind waiting for the item/s it's no different to any other online transaction really. Whilst they host many sellers, the transaction goes through aliexpress and its all secure. You get very detailed updates on the logistics of the parcels and generally comms between the sellers is very good.


----------



## Barlow (9 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Scrolling through amazon yesterday I came across this and figured that for £12.99 I can't go wrong
> View attachment 131050
> 
> 
> ...





Stigmorgan said:


> Scrolling through amazon yesterday I came across this and figured that for £12.99 I can't go wrong
> View attachment 131050
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. Due to be delivered today. I intend to use the very fine grades on my car headlights which have become misty and faded. The small size of the discs and with the backing pad in my drill it should be ideal and should save a lot of hand rubbing. Hope so anyway


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Mar 2022)

Stig,

Could you put on the Amazon link, please? I seem to get untold random suggestions when I search!!

Thanks. 

Oh and P.S. one thing to be aware of with abranet- great product tho it is - when used on a hook and loop power sander, the hooks on the backing pad do get worn out relatively quickly, so lose grip. (No drama, just into, really)


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Mar 2022)

Panic over - just found them on Amazon! Ta


----------



## Thingybob (9 Mar 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> That's good to know. It's a bit too big for the stuff I'm into - I use a Makita laminate trimmer. However, toying with the idea of building a table and using it as a spindle molder.


I have my Ryobi 2k inverted in a table works great and no problem with panel raising cutter 70mm dia ,Had mine for years dark blue model


----------



## Jameshow (9 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> I've never felt comfortable using aliexpress, just doesn't feel like a legit site. My go to choice for abrasives is abranet sanding mesh, I can cut a sheet of that into a few discs that will easily be gripped by the velcro. Interesting fact, velcro is actually the brand not the product, the product is called hook and loop fastener, the company actually dislikes the fact that everyone calls it velcro


I don't like using AliExpress either - all Chinese rubbish....I use eBay instead...!!!


----------



## John Hall (10 Mar 2022)

The discs are ok, only 50mm, 2” dia, good for small repairs etc..
one slight niggle is that they don’t have the grit sizes printed on them, and they come all crammed together in a little plastic bag…
I made a 50mm handle, with Velcro glued on so it can be hand held…


----------



## Jameshow (14 Mar 2022)

used woodworking table saw | eBay


CAST IRON TABLE. Sold as spares or repair as it was partly dismantled when I moved house. It’s in working condition and can be seen working. From the photos you can see it is all there, the heavy duty steel extension tables, guide rails and rip fence were in bolted for transport.



www.ebay.co.uk





My bargain £75!!


----------



## alan895 (14 Mar 2022)

Jameshow said:


> used woodworking table saw | eBay
> 
> 
> CAST IRON TABLE. Sold as spares or repair as it was partly dismantled when I moved house. It’s in working condition and can be seen working. From the photos you can see it is all there, the heavy duty steel extension tables, guide rails and rip fence were in bolted for transport.
> ...


£75 for that?! Very impressive, as someone who's owned the Nutool version that will serve you very well.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Mar 2022)

alan895 said:


> £75 for that?! Very impressive, as someone who's owned the Nutool version that will serve you very well.


Thanks I hope so. 
I have a Naerok pillar drill so know the quality will be good.


----------



## John Hall (15 Mar 2022)

£2 at a car boot…just needed a new battery…guy thought it was some sort of torch


----------



## Doug71 (15 Mar 2022)

John Hall said:


> £2 at a car boot…just needed a new battery…guy thought it was some sort of torch View attachment 131598



It would cost you over £170 to buy a new "torch" like that, absolute bargain, well done


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Mar 2022)

I've not seen a torch with H2O % on it.


----------



## Terrytpot (15 Mar 2022)

If you have access to 3 phase power this may appeal…








SCM SC2 Table Saw KK7044931 1998


Bid Live on Lot 595 in the Assets of a Screen Printing Company & a Sign Making Company (lots 0A - 146 End from 10am & Lots 499 to 668 End from 2pm) Auction from Eddisons.




www.bidspotter.co.uk


----------



## flying haggis (25 Mar 2022)

went to a local bottle bank yesterday and these were sat to one side! the bottle bank doesnt have a container for used batteries so me being the good citizen tokk them home to be disposed of some time in the future.............................. (so far two have charged, how well the may hold a charge ?? but havent tried the others yet...)



update, 4 have taken a charge so far...


----------



## Stigmorgan (10 Aug 2022)

Scrolling through the local sales sites I came across someone offering a brand new unused electric plane for £5, a couple of "downsides" being its not exactly a great brand and slightly more importantly it doesn't work, so I messaged the guy and he said he had bought it online and when it arrived it didn't work so he complained and got his money back but they never asked him to return the plane. So I bought it, got it home and plugged it in and it didn't work, my first thought was to check the fuse so undone the plug and found the problem, no fuse  I stuck a fuse in and plugged it in, I now have a brand new working plane and it only cost me £5


----------

